# DNP and Racetams



## yurflyness1793 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey there - new guy here.  I'm on Day7 of low-dose DNP (tapered from 100-300mg after well tolerated).  So far so good.  However, I'm really interested in starting once again to take a few racetams.  I haven't been on this forum long enough (I literally just registered about an hour ago) to find out if bodybuilders take an interest in nootropics at all, but I'm a bit of biohacker by nature, so I love self-experimentation. 

My question is --DNP is a mitochondrial uncoupler and racetams (many of them and certainly the ones I'm interested in taking again) are great at maintaining healthy mitochondria, by creating "non-broken" mitochondria to replace the cell's ability to pump out free radicals.  I cannot say for sure that these 2 supplements are in opposition to one another, but what I def don't want to do is take DNP and racetams that are unknowingly cancelling each other out.

Does anyone have any feedback or anecdotal evidence re: DNP and racetams (specifically racetams, as opposed to all other nootropics).  TIA!


----------



## queefcakes (Dec 5, 2021)

A bit late but thanks for sharing that, I never knew that racetams had mitochondrial preserving effects.

IME DNP is far too effective to be overcome by the effects of racetams, but any antioxidant effects that the racetams have should be nullified by the incredibly oxidative potential of DNP. It's definitely an interesting concept though, taking them together and post-cycle might equip the body to quickly recover from the short-term damage of DNP.

At any rate, the main effects of racetams are due to acetylcholine/neurotransmitter release, so the cognitive effects of racetams shouldn't be overcome by DNP - barring fever, mild hypoglycemia, or electrolyte depletion.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 5, 2021)

I doubt that they'd interact much, if at all.

I could maybe see some weirdness with phenylpiracetam or adrafinil/modafinil, but I'd be very surprised if they were 'cancelling each other out".


----------

